# Who knew? Mozart wrote a bassoon concerto



## Mister Meow (10 mo ago)

So I heard part of Mozart's bassoon concerto on XM radio this evening. In all my years of listening, I don't recall ever hearing it before (or else I did but then forgot). I'm surprised they don't play it more on the radio. Am I the only one who didn't know about this work? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Did you know that Mozart also composed a piece for the glass harmonica?


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

More than one glass harmonica piece actually.

K.V. 356 Adagio in C Major (for glass harmonica solo)
K.V. 617 Adagio & Rondo in C minor (for glass harmonica, flute, oboe, viola & cello)
And Mozart actually wrote five bassoon concertos, but only one survives.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The Mozart Bassoon Concerto is certainly well-known to all bassoonists: it shows up on every audition around the world. It's a great test of musicianship, double tonguing and all those tricky things that can hang you up. It's been recorded many times and does show up in concert from time to time. Of all the bassoon concertos written since, it's still probably the most famous and well-known.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mister Meow said:


> So I heard part of Mozart's bassoon concerto on XM radio this evening. In all my years of listening, I don't recall ever hearing it before (or else I did but then forgot). I'm surprised they don't play it more on the radio. Am I the only one who didn't know about this work? 🤷‍♂️


It seem indeed you are the only one, I wouldn't lose any sleep over it, the glass half full and that.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It is included on the very first Mozart CD I bought in 1986.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

A bassoon concerto? By Mozart?
Well -- it does sound rather similar to his Fagottkonzert B-dur, KV 191. I suggest Mozart plagiarized himself on this bassoon concerto.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

You must not be a fan of Mozart. He is probably the most adept composer of woodwind music in history. As well as being the greatest composer of harmonie-musik (music for 8 woodwinds in pairs) such as his piece known as the Gran Partita he wrote wonderful concertos for all woodwinds that are often recorded together in packages. I like Danny Bond's recording of the bassoon concerto on a period bassoon. Not saying it's the only great one, just my favorite. There are not a lot of great bassoon concertos and none other in my opinion matches the Mozart. I think you can probably say that about much of what Mozart wrote.


----------



## GMB (10 mo ago)

Who knew? Anyone who knows Mozart's music ! I suggest you look further and deeper into Mozart's works. You're going to be surprised and delighted!


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Well, my earilest acquaintance with Mozart's Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra in B-flat major, K. 191 (the only existing concerto of as many as five that Mozart wrote for the instrument) dates back to 1985, when I first started learning to play the bassoon.

Since then, I've played it with or without piano reduction for competitions and untold many auditions (every U.S. orchestral audition requires it). I've played it in masterclasses. I've studied a couple dozen recorded performances. I've taught it to more students than I can count. I've written my own cadenzas for it. And finally I've performed it in concert with orchestra.

I think it might be fair to say I'm familiar with the work.


----------



## GMB (10 mo ago)

Knorf said:


> Well, my earilest acquaintance with Mozart's Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra in B-flat major, K. 191 (the only existing concerto of as many as five that Mozart wrote for the instrument) dates back to 1985, when I first started learning to play the bassoon.
> 
> Since then, I've played it with or without piano reduction for competitions and untold many auditions (every U.S. orchestral audition requires it). I've played it in masterclasses. I've studied a couple dozen recorded performances. I've taught it to more students than I can count. I've written my own cadenzas for it. And finally I've performed it in concert with orchestra.
> 
> I think it might be fair to say I'm familiar with the work.


I was replying to the OP! I don't know where you come in to it! I thought his thread was ridiculous. Try reading it and understand my response!


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

GMB said:


> I was replying to the OP! I don't know where you come in to it! I thought his thread was ridiculous. Try reading it and understand my response!




What makes you think I was responding to you?


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Art Rock said:


> It is included on the very first Mozart CD I bought in 1986.


It was part of one of the first classical concerts I attended (apart from Bach's Passions & Weihnachts-Oratorium, Händel's Messiah and Haydn's Schöpfung).
Always love(d) the sound of the instrument.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Mister Meow said:


> So I heard part of Mozart's bassoon concerto on XM radio this evening. In all my years of listening, I don't recall ever hearing it before (or else I did but then forgot). I'm surprised they don't play it more on the radio. Am I the only one who didn't know about this work? 🤷‍♂️







__





Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Köchelverzeichnis


The complete catalogue of W.A. Mozart (KV) works




dardel.info





There are plenty of websites with a catalogue of Mozart's works, but this is a handly list.
Of course, some compositions are better known than others.


----------



## GMB (10 mo ago)

Knorf said:


> What makes you think I was responding to you?


Your comment was sent to me by email, so I assumed it was directed at me! I do apologise if it wasn't- no offence intended! Best regards!


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

GMB said:


> Your comment was sent to me by email, so I assumed it was directed at me! I do apologise if it wasn't- no offence intended! Best regards!


It's probably your notification settings, I guess? Anyway, no worries.


----------

